# Share Your School Patches/Logo



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure where to post this, so I landed here. I did a quick search and did not see anyhting like this yet (sorry if there is).

I collect patches from other schools and always love seeing other school's logos/patches. 

Please share your school's...

Thanks!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine is my avatar - but here's a bigger one, so you can see it clearly.  It always helps when the art teacher helps design it - the art teacher where I work drew the mountains for me.  Sorry, it came out a little bigger than I intended....


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Not sure where to post this, so I landed here. I did a quick search and did not see anyhting like this yet (sorry if there is).
> 
> I collect patches from other schools and always love seeing other school's logos/patches.
> 
> ...


 

cool idea! Cool hobby too: collecting them.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 21, 2006)

tadaa:


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is one from our School.. .The Doce Pares Patch:






Rob


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 21, 2006)

Is mine...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is ours, one is the patch, the other the logo....


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2006)

I would love to hear meanings behind symbols, colors, etc...in the logos / patches too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 21, 2006)

here is original patch  we now have a snow white leopard on an all black back ground


----------



## mantis (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> I would love to hear meanings behind symbols, colors, etc...in the logos / patches too!



Well, mine's pretty straighforward - the mountains are because we're in Denver; the Korean says "Yomchi TaeKwon-Do", and the colors around the outside and in the mountains represent the belt colors - white, yellow, green, blue, red, and black.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 21, 2006)

*Looking up at Avatar*

Well..that's obviously my Org patch. We don't have a school patch because I don't like them on uniforms. Personal thing. I do want to share this very cool patch I received from a visiting Hapkido instructor from Panama,though.


----------



## bignick (Jul 22, 2006)

At the behest of Slippery_pete


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## HKphooey (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who have shared their patches.

:asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

mine is my avatar , sorry i couldent put a bigger one here it wouldent work for some reason      the club name is called "minotaur gym" and our logo is basicaly a diferent colour versoin of the bull logo thats popular among muay thai equipment companies


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 25, 2006)

Only supporting members can post images


----------



## Haze (Jul 25, 2006)

Avatar, 

Gateway to knowledge, Tiger hard (go) Crane soft (ju), Symbol with fist is symbol of the 3 united kingdoms of Okinawa and represents the 3 aspects of ones being, body, mind and spirit, Fist symbolic of karate - empty hand


----------



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

Look at my avatar.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 25, 2006)

Check this out.  This patch is over the left breast (heart)

http://www.geocities.com/worldkarateschools/index.html


----------



## crushing (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's our organizational patch.  I cleaned this up in photoshop.  it was originally a scan of the patch itself.

We are developing a school patch at this time.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is the patch for the school that I attend.
I like this thread. I remember one forum that has a section set aside for people to trade tshirts from their schools. Maybe we could set up a patch/shirt trade section here at MT.

AoG


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

View attachment $Stone Dragone Martial Arts Crest.jpg

Mine's my avatar, but here it is in greater detail.  Concept by me, drawn by a student who also does tattoos!  Thank you Ariel!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

Then again, maybe not...  

edit: Added "I guess I'm too impatient, thats all!"


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 27, 2006)

My avatar is my school patch.  Here is my org patch...

Edit:  I just looked at it, it's upside down.......


----------



## MRE (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't know how to insert the logo into the message, so I put used it as my avatar instead.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 2, 2006)

my avatar.
the sleeve is the dojo patch, the one on the breast is the Ishin Ryu one. You recieve it after your first grading and it all has a meaning. 
The kanji is ishin ryu jujitsu, the katana and rose represent symbols of England and Japan. Also this stands for the yin and yang, natural and man made.
The purple is for the imperial colour of Japan, the white and red on the banner the colours of the George cross of England, the originating country of the style.


----------

